# Arf arf BARF



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Today I went over to the abattoir to collect Maude and Dudley (goats) and got a sack of bones while I was there.









and yes, I know the floor is dirty and there is a muddy towel down. It's flipping sodden outside and that towel had been put there only 5 minutes before to try to keep the dog room a bit dry and the floor had been mopped and squeegied at the same time. It's amazing how much mud and wet 18 dogs can fetch in if you live on a smallholding.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

FEAST! lol looks scrummy Fenwoman :flrt: Look at all those fluffys tucking in!!

P.s I wouldnt worry about the mud just one of my dogs carries in that much mud within 10 mins of being out in the back yard, I can only imagine how much cleaning you have to do all day to keep 18 clean and dry!!! I do 4 dog bedding washes a day with only 2 dogs :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh Fenny, can't believe you haven't put picnic blankets and napkins down :whistling2: They all look very happy, don't think a bit of dirt will bother them.

Jo


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Oh Fenny, can't believe you haven't put picnic blankets and napkins down :whistling2: They all look very happy, don't think a bit of dirt will bother them.
> 
> Jo


well of course normally, they eat off a solid mahogany Georgian table with antique silver cutlery and Irish linen napkins. Every day apart from Wednesdays, since this is the day that the servants polish the table, buff the silverware and starch the napkins.The dogs don't care that they've made my floor muddy and wet but there are one or two RFUKers that get awfully het up about the state of my floors/doors/rugs when I post pics of the dog room and feel the need to post about how 'disgusting' my house is.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> FEAST! lol looks scrummy Fenwoman :flrt: Look at all those fluffys tucking in!!
> 
> P.s I wouldnt worry about the mud just one of my dogs carries in that much mud within 10 mins of being out in the back yard, I can only imagine how much cleaning you have to do all day to keep 18 clean and dry!!! I do 4 dog bedding washes a day with only 2 dogs :lol2:


 Why do you think I have an industrial washing machine which takes a 9kg load? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im shocked Pam I thought you would have Cream Wilton carpet and all the dogs would wear slippers in the house:lol2: 
11 Muddy dogs are bad enough. I lift the dog bedding during the day then I dont need to spend time washing it constantly. My dogs usually sleep on the furniture during the day anyway:whistling2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Why do you think I have an industrial washing machine which takes a 9kg load? :lol2:


lmao me too... and an industrial carpet cleaner...industrial steam cleaner...shame they dont sell an industrial dog walker, feeder, mopper-upper as id probably have one of those too :lol2:

Im seriously considering making lexi a wet suit so she can go outside with it on then i can unzip the suit to find a nice clean non smelling of doggy poop puppy inside when she come back into the house, :whistling2: ah who cares least shes having fun :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> lmao me too... and an industrial carpet cleaner...industrial steam cleaner...shame they dont sell an industrial dog walker, feeder, mopper-upper as id probably have one of those too :lol2:
> 
> Im seriously considering making lexi a wet suit so she can go outside with it on then i can unzip the suit to find a nice clean non smelling of doggy poop puppy inside when she come back into the house, :whistling2: ah who cares least shes having fun :flrt:


I do have a steamer but no carpet cleaner cos I have no carpets :lol2:
Did you get a top loading industrial or a front loader? I got the front loader but wish I'd got the top loader now.
Perhaps we should just do as the moaners do and concrete our land and scrub it daily with bleach so that the doggies never get wet or dirty.Or, just not let them out if it's raining. I can't see any other way to have normal dogs and normal land and not have it get wet and muddy but one member in particular assures me that her mother spends all day washing down her back door and floors in 'all' of her dog rooms so they are always spotless.Poor mother.....poor dogs.:whistling2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I do have a steamer but no carpet cleaner cos I have no carpets :lol2:
> Did you get a top loading industrial or a front loader? I got the front loader but wish I'd got the top loader now.
> Perhaps we should just do as the moaners do and concrete our land and scrub it daily with bleach so that the doggies never get wet or dirty.Or, just not let them out if it's raining. I can't see any other way to have normal dogs and normal land and not have it get wet and muddy but one member in particular assures me that her mother spends all day washing down her back door and floors in 'all' of her dog rooms so they are always spotless.Poor mother.....poor dogs.:whistling2:


No need to go to those lengths, just put them in wellies and rain macs before they go out and tell them they can't come in till they've wiped their feet :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Jo


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

meh..

my 2 only eat McDonalds but they have to drive the Bentley there themselves to get it. Any crumbs and they have to take it to the car wash.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yum yum yum!! Lol
our 2 cats make enough mess with mud, and they are cats! i cant imagine how much you get .. espcially with your big black doggy!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I do have a steamer but no carpet cleaner cos I have no carpets :lol2:
> Did you get a top loading industrial or a front loader? I got the front loader but wish I'd got the top loader now.
> Perhaps we should just do as the moaners do and concrete our land and scrub it daily with bleach so that the doggies never get wet or dirty.Or, just not let them out if it's raining. I can't see any other way to have normal dogs and normal land and not have it get wet and muddy but one member in particular assures me that her mother spends all day washing down her back door and floors in 'all' of her dog rooms so they are always spotless.Poor mother.....poor dogs.:whistling2:


I have a top loader its magnificent! :lol2:I also have two normal front loaders as we do a hell of a lot of washing in our house lol.

Oh no fennie much easier to put straight jackets on the dogs so that they cant move! then theres never any mess, dirt, or disorder or even lock them in a kennel 24/7 till they start chewing everything in boredom...:whistling2:

My back yard is a muddy, wrestling pit where Faith and Lexi roll about doing what doggies do, ive even joined them there a few time much to the horror of my neighbours who thought I was being mauled by my dogs... when really i was rolling about in laughter because they were trying to lick me to death.
They bark, they play, they sleep, they eat, they come running up to me with smiles on their faces because they've been scallywags and just put their muddy paws all over the nice shiney washing machines in the utility room when they know Ive just spent 10 mins wiping them down... you just cant help but love dogs and what they get up to :lol2:
I cant wait till we move and they have a few more acres to run about in and get upto mischief.... I will even be able to add to the mayhem by getting more doggies :2thumb:

A dog will be a mere shadow of itself if its continually bathed.. cleaned up after... and shouted at for getting hair over a nice clean rug... :devil:

I say bring on the mud and happy, smiley doggies! :2thumb::flrt:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> No need to go to those lengths, just put them in wellies and rain macs before they go out and tell them they can't come in till they've wiped their feet :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Jo


Ooooh do you do training lessons? If you can get my two to wipe their feet it would save me mopping the floor 500 times a day :lol2::no1:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> yum yum yum!! Lol
> our 2 cats make enough mess with mud, and they are cats! i cant imagine how much you get .. espcially with your big black doggy!


 Get treble the amount with the big lad cos he likes to lay out in it all no matter how cold or how hard it's raining. So when he comes in, I get not only the paw mud but his tail which he swishes when he sees me and the rest of his body too.
I wash and dry laundry all day every day when it's wet out. I hate using the dryer but have no choice until the rayburn is in. The only good thing about the dryer, is that dryer fluff makes great mouse bedding :lol2:
It seems to consist mostly of flipping dog hair.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Get treble the amount with the big lad cos he likes to lay out in it all no matter how cold or how hard it's raining. So when he comes in, I get not only the paw mud but his tail which he swishes when he sees me and the rest of his body too.
> I wash and dry laundry all day every day when it's wet out. I hate using the dryer but have no choice until the rayburn is in. The only good thing about the dryer, is that dryer fluff makes great mouse bedding :lol2:
> It seems to consist mostly of flipping dog hair.


lmao!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I use a dryer too but mainly to get the dog hair off our bedding:lol2:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

:eek4:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Please dont worry about the mud! 
I have five dogs and struggle keeping up with them bring half the garden/bog in with them. You have a house full of happy well fed dogs, thats the most important thing.

I dream of a top loader washer and drier..lol I will just have to do with my house looking like a Chinese laundrette untill I move.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Doesnt having lots of pets take over your life:lol2: We have 8 sleeping on/in our bed so change it at least twice a week, the other 3 sleep downstairs and have 24/7 access to a dog flap into the dog yard so am constantly washing their bedding. Everything in my house is geared to being easy to clean.No carpets downstairs and washable rugs, a leather suite thats easy to wipe clean the list goes on and on. Do I care about mud and pet hair, no not one bit it just becomes a way of life. As long as the pets are happy and healthy thats all that matters:2thumb:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

My Border terrier walks all sorts into our house lol

But, after weeks of training, she will now wipe her feet on comand! So at least thats a little help lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> My Border terrier walks all sorts into our house lol
> 
> *But, after weeks of training, she will now wipe her feet on comand!* So at least thats a little help lol


You can come round here and train my 11 dogs to do it:lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Fen, I am disgusted!!!!!!!



















Where mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


I wants goat curry!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Tomcat said:


> My Border terrier walks all sorts into our house lol
> 
> But, after weeks of training, she will now wipe her feet on comand! So at least thats a little help lol



How on earth did you manage to train her to do that? I went out with a bloke years ago who had a deer hound, anyway he taught him to sit on the couch with all his feet off it so it didn't really matter if his feet were dirty!:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

When I only had 3 dogs, they would come in the back door and go straight into the bathroom and jump into the bath one at a time for me to shower their feet clean.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

how on earth do you find the time to look after all your animals??

i think id have a fit if i had that many dogs (being on meds for ocd and all, the mud would give me a heart attack! lol)

i find rabbits and mice easy to look after but my dogs and ferrets take up alot of my time. (my 3 little monsters take up the most time tho!)

i think were all animal crazy!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

DementisMulier said:


> how on earth do you find the time to look after all your animals??
> 
> i think id have a fit if i had that many dogs (being on meds for ocd and all, the mud would give me a heart attack! lol)
> 
> ...


 
Because 'Us' Farmer types see it as Normal thats why. Most people go out getting drunk and such. Others look after their animals and look after them well. I used to work on a farm that had a few hundred sheep and 200 Cows. So anything nowadays is easy.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im sadly not a farmer type being born a Townie but do think I must have been given to the wrong family at birth. Ive always worked with animals or special need kids and if I didnt have a house full of animals I wouldnt be happy. My animals needs are always put at the same level as the kids needs although they are grown up now. How boring life would be without them. If I need a larger animals fix The sanctuary has horses,sheep,goats,
chickens, ducks,geese,rabbits,guinea pigs,birds, cats plus my friend breeds and shows GSD so never a dull minute and plenty of mud:lol2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

DementisMulier said:


> *how on earth do you find the time to look after all your animals??*
> 
> i think id have a fit if i had that many dogs (being on meds for ocd and all, the mud would give me a heart attack! lol)
> 
> ...


Its a full time job but someones gotta do it :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

DementisMulier said:


> how on earth do you find the time to look after all your animals??


I don't understand how anyone would find it difficult. I've never known anything different.
There are 24 hours in a day, I sleep for 8 of them. That leave 16 hours to care for the animals. Routine stuff like feeding, watering , haying up etc, takes around an hour in the morning and perhaps 2 in the late afternoon. Feeding and watering the indoor animals, another hour. Housework I tend to do whenever I'm in a room which needs something doing and since I don't have OCD I don't obsess about a bit of dust or a mark on the floor.
There is plenty of time in a day to do all the animals and housework plus watch a bit of tellly, knit a jumper, read a book, come online and do all the other things. The only time things get a bit busy is when I need to muck out. But I'll do say 4 aviaries in one day, another 4 the day after etc, or the goatshed on another day. But that's more to do with my pain levels than my motivation. If I get myself a t.e.n.s. machine, I'll just work through up to exhaustion level.



> i think id have a fit if i had that many dogs (being on meds for ocd and all, the mud would give me a heart attack! lol)


I'm a down to earth, no nonsense countrywoman. I have no time for obsessions and am not inclined to self obsess.
I don't have any interest in my weight, I never weigh myself, I eat crap if I feel inclined, I get annoyed at my pain but keep taking the painkillers, I refuse to take any notice of my arthritis and I won't acknowledge my clinical depression other than to think "bogger, I can't get motivated today and didn't sleep properly last night, I'd better take some St John's wort, to give my brain a kick in the pants, and get it back on an even keel".I would whip OCD into shape simply by doing the same.



> i find rabbits and mice easy to look after but my dogs and ferrets take up alot of my time. (my 3 little monsters take up the most time tho!)
> 
> i think were all animal crazy!


It depends what level of activity you are used to. All of my life I have been very busy all day long. Mostly caring for animals as I produce my own meat milk and eggs and have done for decades, while rearing my son, running a house, breeding and showing dogs, and working part time.
I don't like to feel that I am wasting a moment of my allotted lifespan.Plenty of time to lay about when I'm dead.Until that time.....life is for living and enjoying.:2thumb:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Fenwoman you sound like wonder woman or a woman on a mission lol 
I think i may have to send you my two who think the world has ended when they are asked to tidy their bedroom lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

on the subject of OCD. Why take chemicals?
Why not force your mind to work properly? Try leaving some mud on the floor and force yourself to sit in the same room then analyse how you feel. Getting stressed? Why exactly. It's only mud. It won't kill you, bite you, injure you. It'll just sit there happily until you feel like removing it.
When I suffered terrible panic attacks a few years back, I got angry with myself and hated the feeling I got from them, so if I felt one coming on, I'd go somewhere quiet and give myself a talking to "you are not going to die. Stop being silly, this nasty feeling is just a feeling that's all and in 5 minutes time, it'll be gone and you'll be back to normal".
It worked. I think it worked because they usually happened when I wanted to be doing something else so I felt I had no time for panic attacks. I'm afraid I am very very strong willed though so that helps. Have you considered hypnotherapy instead of chemical mind altering drugs?
That is of course if you actually want to get control of your life. I understand that some people don't and they like feeling 'special' by having a 'condition'. Not saying this is the case with you but just that it happens.


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

If you've got dogs and cats there's going to be hair on the floor and furniture and muddy footprints!

I used to have a sticker on my door which read:

THIS HOUSE IS FOR THE COMFORT OF MY DOGS.
IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, WHAT THE F*** ARE YOU DOING HERE?

I don't have any problems with sweeping hairs off the sofa before I sit down....Infact I don't usually bother!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> on the subject of OCD. Why take chemicals?
> Why not force your mind to work properly? Try leaving some mud on the floor and force yourself to sit in the same room then analyse how you feel. Getting stressed? Why exactly. It's only mud. It won't kill you, bite you, injure you. It'll just sit there happily until you feel like removing it.
> When I suffered terrible panic attacks a few years back, I got angry with myself and hated the feeling I got from them, so if I felt one coming on, I'd go somewhere quiet and give myself a talking to "you are not going to die. Stop being silly, this nasty feeling is just a feeling that's all and in 5 minutes time, it'll be gone and you'll be back to normal".
> It worked. I think it worked because they usually happened when I wanted to be doing something else so I felt I had no time for panic attacks. I'm afraid I am very very strong willed though so that helps. Have you considered hypnotherapy instead of chemical mind altering drugs?
> That is of course if you actually want to get control of your life. I understand that some people don't and they like feeling 'special' by having a 'condition'. Not saying this is the case with you but just that it happens.


 
I put my OCD into good use. Turning eggs and looking after animals. I used to obsessively clean, now I can't be bothered, I have 2 kids they trash everything and I think, sod it, I can clean every day and they'd still mess everything. lol
On subject of pain, it's a case have animals and work thro it or sit and rot. I know what I'd rather do.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

dragons jen said:


> If you've got dogs and cats there's going to be hair on the floor and furniture and muddy footprints!
> 
> I used to have a sticker on my door which read:
> 
> ...


 
I should have that sign here:lol2: What hair:whistling2: Its something you dont even notice after a while although I do cringe if visitors come wearing black then leave wearing a fur coat:blush:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I put my OCD into good use. Turning eggs and looking after animals. I used to obsessively clean, now I can't be bothered, I have 2 kids they trash everything and I think, sod it, I can clean every day and they'd still mess everything. lol
> On subject of pain, it's a case have animals and work thro it or sit and rot. I know what I'd rather do.


 I keep popping me little white pills :lol2:
A side effect of them is that they create the feeling of euphoria. I'd make a flipping fortune if I could sell them. Apparently they are worth £10 each. I swallow £80 worth each day :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I knew someone years ago who had OCD. It drove her hubby nuts. Every single day she used dettol, bleach or jeyes fluid on every single surface in the house and out. She used to wash her dustbin out by hand the minute it was emptied and washed the outer surface daily. A cup of tea in her house was awful as I swear I could taste dettol in it. You had to take shoes off at the door and put on some slippers (she had a selection of all different sizes) and before you could sit down, she would turn the cushions on the sofa. She had a side to sit on and a side for show. She washed the walls and surfaces daily. Literally spent the whole waking day washing and scrubbing.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

elle1331 said:


> Fenwoman you sound like wonder woman or a woman on a mission lol
> I think i may have to send you my two who think the world has ended when they are asked to tidy their bedroom lol


 Oh I have a cure for that. It worked for my son. You just close the door on the mess. It isn't your mess, you don't have to look at it, you don't have to live with it. Rule number 1, bedroom door to be closed at all times. If dirty clothes aren't brought to you for washing, they don't get washed. If rubbish bins aren't emptied, they overflow on the floor. There'll be a time when they have no clean clothes and cannot find anything and can't get to their stinky unmade beds without climbing over rubbish and because of the mess and smell, none of their friends want to visit and believe me, they'll start tidying. At that point you offer to help but not do it all yourself.
After all, why are you stressing about the state of 'their' bedrooms? You don't have to sleep in them. No need to nag. The decision is theirs, keep it reasonable or live in a stinking pit with no clean clothes to wear.
You didn't do it to them, they chose to do it to themselves. And because the door is shut, you don't even have to notice it.:2thumb:

The rest of the house is yours, so your rules apply. Tidy up after yourselves. But their rooms belong to them and how they decide to keep them is their own choice.It works, honest.


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

There are more important things in life than a clean house. 
Happy, healthy, clean and well exercised animals for one!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Fen, I'm seriously gonna have to come to yours next time Cat and Ditta come down!

:flrt:


I'm the same, god knows what mine are worth on the Blackmarket lol

Or how much worth wise I have in the medicine cupboard lol 
Most likely enough to buy me all those expensive birds I keep eyeing up lol


And yes, I was the type who would wake up in the middle of the night to scrub the bathroom till my hands were raw. So if people think my house is a mess now, stuff um, cause I ain't going back to that again. I likes having back door open and chickens on the sofa! lol


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

my meds arnt just for my ocd. there for a range of mental problems. (yes you could class me as a medicated looney lol) i hate the feeling of everything being dirty and since ive been on my meds, ive put more time into my kids n pets instead of cleaning and put 4stone on lol like my husband says, people cant expect my house to be spotless. but i thought otherwise a few years ago. it wasnt self inflicted, it was because of many people thinking i should be the way they wanted me to be. like a few days before my wedding day, my grandma comes out with "why couldnt you have waited to get married untill you was alot slimmer " and "gawd your getting bigger! youl never fit in your dress!!" I WAS 6MONTHS PREGNANT! grrr

my husbands got me through alot of it and my meds have decreased over the year. hopefully, one day i can be totally off them! im getting there, just need to properly realise that theres more to life than worrying about what other people think. (my biggest problem)


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

DementisMulier said:


> my meds arnt just for my ocd. there for a range of mental problems. (yes you could class me as a medicated looney lol) i hate the feeling of everything being dirty and since ive been on my meds, ive put more time into my kids n pets instead of cleaning and put 4stone on lol like my husband says, people cant expect my house to be spotless. but i thought otherwise a few years ago. it wasnt self inflicted, it was because of many people thinking i should be the way they wanted me to be. like a few days before my wedding day, my grandma comes out with "why couldnt you have waited to get married untill you was alot slimmer " and "gawd your getting bigger! youl never fit in your dress!!" I WAS 6MONTHS PREGNANT! grrr
> 
> my husbands got me through alot of it and my meds have decreased over the year. hopefully, one day i can be totally off them! im getting there, just need to properly realise that theres more to life than worrying about what other people think. (my biggest problem)



ahhhhh. My future daughter in law also used to worry about what other people thought of her. Son and I soon got her out of that way of thinking :lol2:

I must admit that I am uber confident so don't give a stuff what other people think. In fact it wouldn't occur to me to even wonder what they thought. They don't matter to me.

Never mind what other people think of me, they should be worrying what I think of them hehehe.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

DementisMulier said:


> my meds arnt just for my ocd. there for a range of mental problems. (yes you could class me as a medicated looney lol)


You dont need to explain yourself to anyone.

Some of us need medication to survive, whether that be for physical or emotional reasons. Dont ever feel guilty for keeping yourself safe and healthy. You'll know when you're ready to come off medication, and it wont be because someone on a forum gave you a guilt trip or called you a hypochondriac.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Oh I have a cure for that. It worked for my son. You just close the door on the mess. It isn't your mess, you don't have to look at it, you don't have to live with it. Rule number 1, bedroom door to be closed at all times. If dirty clothes aren't brought to you for washing, they don't get washed. If rubbish bins aren't emptied, they overflow on the floor. There'll be a time when they have no clean clothes and cannot find anything and can't get to their stinky unmade beds without climbing over rubbish and because of the mess and smell, none of their friends want to visit and believe me, they'll start tidying. At that point you offer to help but not do it all yourself.
> After all, why are you stressing about the state of 'their' bedrooms? You don't have to sleep in them. No need to nag. The decision is theirs, keep it reasonable or live in a stinking pit with no clean clothes to wear.
> You didn't do it to them, they chose to do it to themselves. And because the door is shut, you don't even have to notice it.:2thumb:
> 
> The rest of the house is yours, so your rules apply. Tidy up after yourselves. But their rooms belong to them and how they decide to keep them is their own choice.It works, honest.


All them are good points but i would be affronted if one of their friends came round for play time and they went home and told their ma and da that my children's bedroom are a pit lol 
My son is old enough to keep his room tidy but the wee woman is only 4 and sees my sons room a mess and is following by example. 
The dog is easier to clean after than two kids, muddy footprints and hair are both something that can be wiped away messy room that don't need to be that way grate on my nerves


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

i must admit, fenwoman, your extremely inspirational.

my husband constantly goes on about one day providing food for ourselfs.eggs and milk..fine but id get too attached to the chickens to kill them lol we are going to get some laying hens in summer. need to sort the garden out again as were moving the veg patch n compost heap. its going to be another busy summer for us!
i had a go at breeding westies a few years back. it was very hard work and i couldnt bare to see my dog put through anymore pain. (the births) one day tho, i may start breeding again. not dogs tho.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

DementisMulier said:


> i must admit, fenwoman, your extremely inspirational.
> 
> my husband constantly goes on about one day providing food for ourselfs.eggs and milk..fine but id get too attached to the chickens to kill them lol we are going to get some laying hens in summer. need to sort the garden out again as were moving the veg patch n compost heap. its going to be another busy summer for us!
> i had a go at breeding westies a few years back. it was very hard work and i couldnt bare to see my dog put through anymore pain. (the births) one day tho, i may start breeding again. not dogs tho.


 I keep the animals for meat for personal ethical reasons. There is no way on this earth that I could put factory farmed chicken or chicken products into my mouth. I could taste the misery I swear. I have to read labels on everything I buy cos even things like pork pate (cannot buy duck pate for the same reasons) contains chicken fat or chicken liver.
Since I like chicken, I rear my own. I don't eat the girls, I kill and eat any cockerels which hatch. That way I enjoy keeping the girls while still having meat. Right from the start off, I don't view cockerels as 'pets', the same with the male kids born.They are always regarded as 'meat'.
Luckily none of my bitches suffers great pain while whelping. They pop 'em out like peas with barely any stress or panting or scratching beforehand and all over in an hour normally.
And I am very very very fussy where my pups go. So much so that I'm not planning on advertising them on here because when I refuse to sell to someone I think is a nice person, but wouldn't keep it how I would prefer to be kept, things will get complicated and unpleasant and heck, people don't need much of an excuse to think I'm a horrible woman as it is :lol2:

This year at some point, I'll buy 2 weaner piglets too because my butcher gave me the 2 goats, in boxes which said 'Danish pork'. So now I wonder if instead of English reared pigs, he stocks and sells the cheaper Danish pork which again is bred and reared in utter misery. So I'll rear my own and until then, buy half a pig off a chap I know who free ranges his pigs. I think I need another freezer.
So if you go into it thinking "I'm getting some more pets", you won't want to eat them. Whereas if you go into it thinking "I'm going to produce my own meat so I can be sure of welfare standards and flavour", you'll find it easier.
And if you are close enough to me, I am willing to pop over and give a practical demonstration of killing plucking and dressing your birds.
I meant to add. fence an area for the chickens, keep them on it for a year. Next year, move them and plant your veggies on the previous chicken patch. The chickens will scratch and eat weeds and pests insects and manure the land. The veggie crop will love it and the chickens keep a smaller burden of worms by being moved to fresh land. If you had 3 spaces with the veg following the chickens yearly and the chickens ending up back in the first area after 3 years, you'll have constant well manured and scratched veg plots and the chickens'll have fresh land. (remember being told about crop rotation in school?)so one plot chickens, one plot veg and one plot being left fallow or growing a green manure like clover or something. keep moving them around every year. You'll still need to worm the chickens of course but not as often as if they were kept on the same stale wormy bit of ground permanently.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

oooo thanks for that: victory:

my rabbits currently eat the weeds left over from summers veg patch but they also dig burrows aswell (really gets on my husbands nerves) :whistling2: lol

were quite into free range foods. well into jamie oliver and hugh fernely whittingstall. they totally turned me over and we only buy free range bird and eggs now. my husband watched that programme lastnight with jamie and the pigs... he now wants to make his own pork. we aint got room for a bloomin pig! lol

maybe one day, when weve got a bigger house...not this town house which faces tescos baby parking area lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> You dont need to explain yourself to anyone.
> 
> Some of us need medication to survive, whether that be for physical or emotional reasons. Dont ever feel guilty for keeping yourself safe and healthy. You'll know when you're ready to come off medication, and it wont be because someone on a forum gave you a guilt trip or called you a hypochondriac.


 
Pardon!! Fenwoman was giving helpful information which was taken the way it was intended. She is a very inspirational(sp) lady with a lot of helpful and interesting knowledge to share.:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

DementisMulier said:


> oooo thanks for that: victory:
> 
> my rabbits currently eat the weeds left over from summers veg patch but they also dig burrows aswell (really gets on my husbands nerves) :whistling2: lol
> 
> ...


 It isn't just the chicken and the eggs. It's the chicken and egg in ready meals like bought quiche, mayonnaise (buy only Helmanns) and any other ready meal which may contain eggs or chicken fat etc. It takes me ages to shop as I have to read all the labels to check what things have in them.
BTW, you could keep 2 pigs (should never keep one). You buy them at 8 weeks (weaners) and slaughter at as little as 24 weeks. Sell one and what you make on that means that the one you put in your freezer cost you nowt. You don't need masses of space. Think how they were kept not so long ago in a sty. They fatten faster if they haven't got acres to run in. My 2 weaners will have only the old large dog run which is about 40 feet by around 20 feet.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Pardon!! Fenwoman was giving helpful information which was taken the way it was intended. She is a very inspirational(sp) lady with a lot of helpful and interesting knowledge to share.:2thumb:


 Thank Shell :lol2:
What did I say about people wanting to take offence at anything I say hehe.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I saw it as rather hypocritical personally. Telling someone not to pump "chemicals" into themselves to help a genuine condition, then saying she loves her little white pills.

I just feel very strongly about people being bullied or guilt tripped by people without medical training.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fenwoman was giving advice on her own personal experiances which I believe Amy was grateful for.Her little white pills will be St Johns Wort which are a natural product. Nowhere did she make any remark that would have upset Amy. She was giving her own perspective on this matter. I dont know why you are taking this so personally


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

my pills arnt white... there green and yellow. :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im not so sure anybody mentioned the colour of the tablets other than the poster who is complaining on your behalf :whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

And fen wasn't reffering to drugs. She was reffering to the mass amounts of cleaning product chemicals, hence her comment about Dettol tasting brews.

I've just got back from the dr's. Having to have tests for Lupus.
I have Rhumatiod Athritus and my spine is a birth defect, my chest deformity is caused by maltreated childhood asthma and Raynaulds but I already knew that one.

Got given Oxycontin's now.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Oh I have a cure for that. It worked for my son. You just close the door on the mess. It isn't your mess, you don't have to look at it, you don't have to live with it. Rule number 1, bedroom door to be closed at all times. If dirty clothes aren't brought to you for washing, they don't get washed. If rubbish bins aren't emptied, they overflow on the floor. There'll be a time when they have no clean clothes and cannot find anything and can't get to their stinky unmade beds without climbing over rubbish and because of the mess and smell, none of their friends want to visit and believe me, they'll start tidying. At that point you offer to help but not do it all yourself.
> After all, why are you stressing about the state of 'their' bedrooms? You don't have to sleep in them. No need to nag. The decision is theirs, keep it reasonable or live in a stinking pit with no clean clothes to wear.
> You didn't do it to them, they chose to do it to themselves. And because the door is shut, you don't even have to notice it.:2thumb:
> 
> The rest of the house is yours, so your rules apply. Tidy up after yourselves. But their rooms belong to them and how they decide to keep them is their own choice.It works, honest.


That's my style of raising my boys!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

diamondlil said:


> That's my style of raising my boys!


wish my mum was like that!
minew as a tip and still is and i like it that way!


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> well of course normally, they eat off a solid mahogany Georgian table with antique silver cutlery and Irish linen napkins. Every day apart from Wednesdays, since this is the day that the servants polish the table, buff the silverware and starch the napkins.


So it must be your dogs that put on waistcoats and play cards while someone paints their portrait. Mystery solved!

Good happy pooches. Sounds like they get to do great things (if you are a dog) what - go outside - great! mud - great! food - great!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Im not so sure anybody mentioned the colour of the tablets other than the poster who is complaining on your behalf :whistling2:


Actually if you read back you can see fenwoman talking about her drug use lol and she mentions white tablets. : victory:

Not getting involved, just pointing out your mistake there.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Crikey, avoid oxycontins, pain is better than them - believe me, been there done that. I went through a full on withdrawal coming off them, I dont mean needing them a little bit, I mean weeks of DTs, aches, chills, restless leg syndrome, diarrhoea, vomiting and hallucinations. I was too weak to get up for two weeks, and it took me months to get over it.

And that was low dose. They are harder to kick than heroin (indeed their nickname is hillbilly heroin). No amount of pain necessitates oxycontin, I'd rather do morphine - less side effects.

Breathing exercises help, but tbh after 6 years of chronic pain, I've yet to find a cure. But I can tell you it's not in an oxycontin packet.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Actually if you read back you can see fenwoman talking about her drug use lol and she mentions white tablets. : victory:
> 
> Not getting involved, just pointing out your mistake there.


I did try looking but was multi tasking so prob missed it:lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Multi tasking? Can't do that lol!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Crikey, avoid oxycontins, pain is better than them - believe me, been there done that. I went through a full on withdrawal coming off them, I dont mean needing them a little bit, I mean weeks of DTs, aches, chills, restless leg syndrome, diarrhoea, vomiting and hallucinations. I was too weak to get up for two weeks, and it took me months to get over it.
> 
> And that was low dose. They are harder to kick than heroin (indeed their nickname is hillbilly heroin). No amount of pain necessitates oxycontin, I'd rather do morphine - less side effects.
> 
> Breathing exercises help, but tbh after 6 years of chronic pain, I've yet to find a cure. But I can tell you it's not in an oxycontin packet.


 
Try 17 year of more than bloody Chronic Pain, love!
Breathing exercises? who the hell you trying to kid? Like the bs pain clinics of lets talk about your pain. your having a laugh ain't you 
I have a deformed spine ffs! add to that R.Athritus and Raynaulds and a deformed rid cage. I'd rather be f**ked out my head than unable to move. You are obviously in no where near the pain I'm in deary are you. I don't think you know what pain is if you think breathing excercises are going to help. Dream on.
So when you don't have a clue as to what I suffer, I wouldn't bother preaching to me that I shouldn't be on them. Since as I'm not going to be coming off them more likely be moving up to something stronger when these stop working.
And I have an extermly high pain threshold lol


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

This thread's turning into a scary and hostile place to be, I think I'll back out slowly and smiling, then run for the hills screaming.....

......

......

:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Crikey, avoid oxycontins, pain is better than them - believe me, been there done that. I went through a full on withdrawal coming off them, I dont mean needing them a little bit, I mean weeks of DTs, aches, chills, restless leg syndrome, diarrhoea, vomiting and hallucinations. I was too weak to get up for two weeks, and it took me months to get over it.
> 
> And that was low dose. They are harder to kick than heroin (indeed their nickname is hillbilly heroin). No amount of pain necessitates oxycontin, I'd rather do morphine - less side effects.
> 
> Breathing exercises help, but tbh after 6 years of chronic pain, I've yet to find a cure. But I can tell you it's not in an oxycontin packet.


 
quote=LisaLQ;3300965

You dont need to explain yourself to anyone.

Some of us need medication to survive, whether that be for physical or emotional reasons. Dont ever feel guilty for keeping yourself safe and healthy. You'll know when you're ready to come off medication, and it wont be because someone on a forum gave you a guilt trip or called you a hypochondriac.


*Pot, kettle and black spring to mind*:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Multi tasking? Can't do that lol!


Obviously I cant either:lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

well, I'm on that hillbilly heroin ain't I! 


Breathing exercises my a***!

For first time in god knows how many years I feel like a normal person.

This time not feeling like I'm wanting and needing to slit peoples throats to make them feel the pain I'm in. But hey, thats us drugged up hillybilly heroin addicts lol


Breathing Exercises....even my hubby just bitched about that saying 'f*** me, new age hippy bs, you've not stubbed yer toe!.









Breathing Exercises!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I think maybe the message has been put across now (maybe a bit *too* much?), let's let it drop for the sake of the original thread, yeah? :help:

Maybe pms would be a better idea now.......


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Crikey, avoid oxycontins, pain is better than them - believe me, been there done that. I went through a full on withdrawal coming off them, I dont mean needing them a little bit, I mean weeks of DTs, aches, chills, restless leg syndrome, diarrhoea, vomiting and hallucinations. I was too weak to get up for two weeks, and it took me months to get over it.
> 
> And that was low dose. They are harder to kick than heroin (indeed their nickname is hillbilly heroin). No amount of pain necessitates oxycontin, I'd rather do morphine - less side effects.
> 
> Breathing exercises help, but tbh after 6 years of chronic pain, I've yet to find a cure. But I can tell you it's not in an oxycontin packet.


 
Errm excuse me, but oxycontin IS morphine!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

No it isn't (Oxycodone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), but what is that to do with pups eating BARF? :whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

It's synthectic Morphine


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I saw it as rather hypocritical personally. Telling someone not to pump "chemicals" into themselves to help a genuine condition, then saying she loves her little white pills.
> 
> I just feel very strongly about people being bullied or guilt tripped by people without medical training.


I take herbal St John's wort for my clinicial cyclic depression and sadly, because of a degenerative spine condition, I have to take opiate painkilelrs. I have no choice in the matter. However, I hate taking them and stretch the periods between doses as much as I can physically bear. I refused to take chemicals for my panic attacks or depression since I felt they simply masked the conditions and didn't actually help and they caused more side effects, so for my mental or psychologial conditions I use self control and mind over matter.Sadly, no mind over matter will have any effect at all on a pain level similar to that felt by cancer patients (according to my doctor). However, I do interspere the opiates (derived from poppies?) with a tens machine.
So yes, I love the side effect that my little white pills have of reducing my chronic pain to a level where I can bear to live but no way on earth will I use chemicals to control something I'm capable of controlling myself by a good talking to.
That aside, did anyone complain to you personally? Did anyone PM you and say they wanted you to protect them? If not, why did you feel the need to see insult where none was intended?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

DementisMulier said:


> my pills arnt white... there green and yellow. :whistling2:


 My prozac used to be green and yellow (IIRC). Nasty things they were. Gave me side effects which were worse than the depression and panic attacks lol.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> And fen wasn't reffering to drugs. She was reffering to the mass amounts of cleaning product chemicals, hence her comment about Dettol tasting brews.
> 
> I've just got back from the dr's. Having to have tests for Lupus.
> I have Rhumatiod Athritus and my spine is a birth defect, my chest deformity is caused by maltreated childhood asthma and Raynaulds but I already knew that one.
> ...


 Hey my Aunt in Oz has lupus. She is now in her 80's and has had it for around 30 years. Sometimes it makes her really ill but she battles on. Us Thompson women are flipping hard to kill off :rotfl:
I am riddles with osteoarthritis, my spine condition is called Scheurmann's disease which I understand a young breakdancer on Britain's got talent' from last year has.I also have reynauds (great party trick sticking a pin in your dead white finger and not feeling it and no blood coming out) and asthma which as yours, wasn't treated as a child. (Basically mother too disinterested in her children to notice or bother with it).
I wonder if we are related somewhere :whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Try 17 year of more than bloody Chronic Pain, love!
> Breathing exercises? who the hell you trying to kid? Like the bs pain clinics of lets talk about your pain. your having a laugh ain't you
> I have a deformed spine ffs! add to that R.Athritus and Raynaulds and a deformed rid cage. I'd rather be f**ked out my head than unable to move. You are obviously in no where near the pain I'm in deary are you. I don't think you know what pain is if you think breathing excercises are going to help. Dream on.
> So when you don't have a clue as to what I suffer, I wouldn't bother preaching to me that I shouldn't be on them. Since as I'm not going to be coming off them more likely be moving up to something stronger when these stop working.
> And I have an extermly high pain threshold lol



Well I know where you are coming from as my spine now has a curvature due to collapsing in on itself. And I too have a high pain threshold. Gosh we have a lot similar so I bet we are both aware of the sort of pain we cope with daily 24/7.
Wouldn't it be wonderful if we could come off our painkillers? I can't remember a time without pain. Have you ever tried a tens BTW? They don't work for everyone I know but my old one was brilliant and could give me some quality respite on the days when the painkillers seemed not to work. It was instead of pethedine or oromorph which just makes me sleep and at 54 years of age, I want to live each day to the max, not let it slip away from me in sleep.
I often wish that pain levels could be measured on a scale so that others could be wired up to a machine which could give them the same level of pain so that others could see just exactly what we go through daily.
Do you get that thing where you are fast asleep in bed at night and dreaming, and even in your dream you are aware of the pain? Then you wake up and it's there.
My outlook on each day is set by whether or not I wake up in pain.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KathyM said:


> This thread's turning into a scary and hostile place to be, I think I'll back out slowly and smiling, then run for the hills screaming.....
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


 Ah bless. Sensitive little soul are you? If you think this is hostile and scary I can't imagine what you would do if faced with someone really unfriendly or hostile. So far the thread has diverged a little but I can't see any point where it became unfriendly or hostile. Can anyone else? Anyone scared or threatened? Hands up if you are <looks around curiously>:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> well, I'm on that hillbilly heroin ain't I!
> 
> 
> Breathing exercises my a***!
> ...


 Yeee haaa!!! wanna come round for some roadkill casserole girl?


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well I know where you are coming from as my spine now has a curvature due to collapsing in on itself. And I too have a high pain threshold. Gosh we have a lot similar so I bet we are both aware of the sort of pain we cope with daily 24/7.
> Wouldn't it be wonderful if we could come off our painkillers? I can't remember a time without pain. Have you ever tried a tens BTW? They don't work for everyone I know but my old one was brilliant and could give me some quality respite on the days when the painkillers seemed not to work. It was instead of pethedine or oromorph which just makes me sleep and at 54 years of age, I want to live each day to the max, not let it slip away from me in sleep.
> I often wish that pain levels could be measured on a scale so that others could be wired up to a machine which could give them the same level of pain so that others could see just exactly what we go through daily.
> Do you get that thing where you are fast asleep in bed at night and dreaming, and even in your dream you are aware of the pain? Then you wake up and it's there.
> My outlook on each day is set by whether or not I wake up in pain.


im sorry for butting in fenwoman and will have no idea on the amount of pain you and pimperella go through on a daily basis as the pain i have is only considered moderate to sever (breast disease) and i still find myself climbing the walls at times, anyway enough of me babbling but have you tried gabapentin (sp) it works on blocking the nerve endings and receptors that send a message to your brain to tell you that you're in pain so with the endings masked the pain is not as sever.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KathyM said:


> No it isn't (Oxycodone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), but what is that to do with pups eating BARF? :whistling2:


 When you stand on a bone shard, you feel in such pain that you need it?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

elle1331 said:


> im sorry for butting in fenwoman and will have no idea on the amount of pain you and pimperella go through on a daily basis as the pain i have is only considered moderate to sever (breast disease) and i still find myself climbing the walls at times, anyway enough of me babbling but have you tried gabapentin (sp) it works on blocking the nerve endings and receptors that send a message to your brain to tell you that you're in pain so with the endings masked the pain is not as sever.


 It was developed for epilepsy originally wasn't it?
I'm coping with the tramadol and dihydrocodeines I take now as long as I'm careful and will be getting another tens machine for the days nothing seems to work.
I alternate the 2 painkillers to keep them both fairly effective instead of using ever increasing doses of just a single one.

and you aren't "butting in" you are contribuing to an interesting thread  so no need for apologies.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> It was developed for epilepsy originally wasn't it?
> I'm coping with the tramadol and dihydrocodeines I take now as long as I'm careful and will be getting another tens machine for the days nothing seems to work.
> I alternate the 2 painkillers to keep them both fairly effective instead of using ever increasing doses of just a single one.
> 
> and you aren't "butting in" you are contribuing to an interesting thread  so no need for apologies.


aye it was originally used to treat epilepsy as it stops the brain firing, i take about 12 tabs a day but that includes evening primrose oil caps and sea kelp, it would be great to be able to take just one tablet per day and thats it no pain but noooo keep me on loads and i can still feel it lol makes no sense really.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Fen, I think we must be related!!!!!!!!


The pain we both suffer is pretty much the same I think since as we seem to be pain twins!!! :lol2:

The Tramadol and Dyhras just weren't working anymore and when Keano broke my nose this week It's forced me to have to go to the Dr's cause even tho My pain meds having been working for months, I really can't abide Dr's. Why I can't I have a Dr like 'House' lol
Hubby thinks I push myself far too hard but he never gets at me for the animals, He gets at me for not letting help me as much as he wants to tho. Animals have an azaming way of making you have a reason to get out of bed in the morning. Like you said, you even dream in pain, thats when you actualy get to dream. But that openning your eys in the morning feeling like you woken up being hit by a car, well, It has you cringing at the thought of waking up sometime. Hubby is great and has my pain meds ready for me as I open my eyes 90% of the time.

It's bloody great to have animals around, and yes, some people will think we have taken on too much because we are ill, I AIN'T DEAD YET!, Springs to mind. 

And yes, Roakill sounds great!!! Rabbit? Squirrel? or my all time fave road kill Venison!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

